# cubika plus steam wand



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello beautiful and not so beautiful people.

Great forum with alot of info, talented, knowledge, devoted and coffee geeks .

I have a gaggia cubika plus, yes I know it's a piece of S**t but like zhu cheng you can make art with S**t .

On to the main subject I would like to change my steam wand to one like or similar to the rancilio silvia the fitting is similar if not the same but the issue is I don't have much clearing as the cubika wand valve is deep inside the body (around 2.5"/3") so was wondering if any one knows of any alternatives to a steam wand like the silvia that's compatible with the gaggia cubika plus? Or if you could get an extension valve to place on the actual valve? I've searched endlessly on the net and have had no luck :-(.

I don't want to change the pannerello (I think thats what it's called) but the whole wand with a tip like the silvia.


----------



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

No one able to help?


----------



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

I've done it . I'll upload images later on because it's not letting me upload them with my phone. The silvia steam wand is seriously alot better then the factory fitted. You all should replace your steam wands with the silvia (unless you already have a silvia)


----------



## leesoopoh (Aug 24, 2014)

bangit said:


> I've done it . I'll upload images later on because it's not letting me upload them with my phone. The silvia steam wand is seriously alot better then the factory fitted. You all should replace your steam wands with the silvia (unless you already have a silvia)


Hi there, i am having a same situation as you did. May i know how you fix in the silvia steam wand? Do you opened up the machine?

Thank you


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

From photos the pannarello wand on the Cubika looks similar to the Gaggia Classic.

Can you take a photo of the nut


----------



## leesoopoh (Aug 24, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> From photos the pannarello wand on the Cubika looks similar to the Gaggia Classic.
> 
> Can you take a photo of the nut


hi,

the nut is way inside the machine which is not accessible and not visible at all.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

leesoopoh said:


> hi,
> 
> the nut is way inside the machine which is not accessible and not visible at all.
> View attachment 8756
> View attachment 8756


Bugger! Have you tried taking the casing off?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You could always use one of these instead:

http://www.tidaka.net/de/Dampfduesen-und-Dampflanzen/TIDAKA-Dampfduese-fuer-6mm-Rohre-zweiteilig.html


----------

